# Notifications, or lack thereof



## Mile195 (21 Oct 2013)

I've been having a bit of an issue with notifications in that I hardly seem to get them anymore. 
For example, I commented on a thread on Saturday night. Since then over 100 other people have also commented, but it still doesn't appear in my notifications.

All notifications are enabled in my settings.

It's been like this for 2-3 months now. Never used to be an issue, so I don't know what's changed.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Wooliferkins (21 Oct 2013)

^^ What he said


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2013)

When you say notifications - do you mean Alerts?

They only work once - to alert you - and are then only reactivated if you _visit the thread_ and read it to the very end.

You'll probably find the alerts are actually there in the master list - http://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts (also available at the bottom left of the Alerts drop-down).

It can be easy to miss them, and thereafter not realise and then, suddenly, weeks and months later realise you'd posted in the thread and not seen a alert!!

One thing that can help is to open each of the alerts that have a yellow astrisk on them (_the newest ones that you haven't read yet_) in a separate browser tab so that you ensure you see _all_ of the threads you've got an alert on; or if you're using a tablet or mobile, just keep going back to the alerts until you've tapped on all the ones with a yellow star. 

Hope that helps,
Shaun


----------

